# TP Link router: cable LAN not working, Wifi working just fine



## geesus

Hello,

i am having this issue with the LAN ports on my recently bought TP Link WR741ND (firmware 3.16.5 Build 130325 Rel.62568n; hardware version V4) router:
- the computers i have connected to the router via cable are unable to receive any signal through them
- the activity LEDs for each port (on which a computer is connected) are ON but they are not blinking as it should normally do, only sometimes and for short periods of time
- the wireless network works just fine: i am able to access the router interface (192.168.0.1) and even the internet works without a single problem
- i have connected 2 PC-s to the router, to exclude the fault of the ethernet card on one of them
- when i run the diagnose tool in both win 7 and win 8 i get the error: "ethernet doesn't have a valid IP configuration"
- i cannot access the router main page (192.168.0.1) via cable on any of my computers(not wifi), i get the general browser error for pages that cannot be accessed
- when i ping the 192.168.0.1 address i get the error: "PING: transmit failed. General failure"
- when i try to tracert the same address i get the error: "Transmit error: code 1231"
- i have reset and restarted the router several times with no success
- on the ipconfig /release command i get the error: "an error has occurred while releasing interface Eternet: An address has not yet been associated with the network endpoint"
- the netview command shows only the computer from which is run (the same thing as it is not connected to a network at all
- i have disabled and enabled the network adapter on my PC with no success
- i have also reset it with the command "netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt" and rebooted the system with no success
- the router is working just fine on wireless and not at all on wired network
- i have also successfully upgraded the firmware to the actual version 2 days ago

So, does anyone have any idea why is this happening? I have opened a ticket to TP-Link support but i haven't received any answer.

Should i return the machine to the seller, or it's something that may be fixed?

Thanks in advance for any answer


----------



## etaf

> - i have also successfully upgraded the firmware to the actual version 2 days ago


 has it worked since the firmware update

you have the same fault on both PCs via cable 

I would do a factory reset on the router - there should be a reset on the back of the unit


----------



## geesus

it worked after the firmware update, because this is why i made the firmware upgrade in the first place (the issue occurred once before, and after the update it worked for a while)

i also did the factory reset (from the button and from the web interface while being on wifi from a notebook)

the fault is the same on both pc-s i connected via cable


----------



## etaf

sounds like the router has gone faulty, have you tried a different cable ,its possible you may have the same issue on two PCs 

you can connect to the router OK on wireless 
can you access the configuration pages via wireless of the router ?
just in case there is a setting somewhere
http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/document/TL-WR740N_741ND_User_Guide.pdf

maybe the DHCP is set to only allow a couple of PCs and they have been allocated via wireless already - unlikely 
although the default lease time is 2hours - so it should be re-released


----------



## Tango7

I had the same problem with my LAN connections using Windows 7. If your new router is replacing another and your Wi-Fi connections are working, your old router profile maybe causing a conflict and will have to be deleted. I determined this when I noticed my smart phone was constantly connecting to my old router even though it was disconnect with the backup battery in storage, however I would have to switch back to the new router to be able to access the internet. I wasted hours talking with four IT techs that were unable to help me. Delete the old router profile as follows:

- On the tool bar, on your desktop, click on the Internet indicator icon on the bottom right.
- Click on “Open Network and Sharing Center”
- On the left column select “Change Adapter Settings”
- Right click on the old router profile, and select delete.

The new router will immediately be identified, and the LAN connections will then activate.


----------

